# Double trouble



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Have you ever seen a catfish double when both fish were over 25 pounds?










I had a feeling Mike and I would have a good trip when we had a 47 and a 25 in the boat within 10 minutes after anchoring 

You can tell it was our first stop cause neither of us are slimed yet


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

all I can say is WOW! How was the rest of the trip?


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Great Fish!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

NICE!

When you get a double with two fish that size, who is the net man?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thats friggin sweet...I need to get out and catch some nice cats...


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

katfish, you have got to take me fishing one of these days...  

Very nice fish...Although I prefer flatheads, I'd take those babies anyday..


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Glad to here you guys had a good trip.  I would take two like that for a double anyday.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish!!!! I have only been lucky engough to have that happen once.I hope for more


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Dennis

We caught 17 bluecats. THe fish averaged over 40# each. I already posted Mikes 67 1/2 and his 62.

We got one other really exceptional fish. It was 50 1/2 inches long and had a girth of 36 inches! We weighed this fish on 2 separte scales and it pulled both a little over 77 pounds.










It was a rainy foggy day and the fish did not want to have its picture taken so I apologize for the picture quality.










Mike had never fished for blue cats before but I believe he enjoyed himself


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

From what I am looking at the fish looks just fine. As for the other creature in the shot, well I will let Misfit make those kind of comments!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> As for the other creature in the shot, well I will let Misfit make those kind of comments!!


 just one comment


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

What body of water were you fishing?? Ohio River?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish! You are the cat master.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That's gotta be the James River, great fish by the way!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Rooster said:


> NICE!
> 
> When you get a double with two fish that size, who is the net man?


The guide!!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Robby :B 

Way to go Robby, you da man!

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

nice cats good job but what bait did you use, did you catch and realese?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

R THOSE from the ohio river nice fish


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> did you catch and realese?


All the big cats were released. This one celebrated by biting me----twice!

77 release


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

great video, kevlar gloves? LOL 
LMJeff


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeff

At the time I felt that kevlar gloves would have helped but when I think back the bites were a crushing kind of injury that even kevlar would not have prevented.

At that fishes size it may have been caught before but in any case it was still fighting with all it had to secure its freedom. I was holding it in the water to let it regain its breath but biting me seemed to be a way to get me to release my hold on its jaw.

It worked 










A truly amazing fish I will remember for a long time.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow u r good at going 4 those


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

What pound test do you catch something like that on?


----------



## RAM360 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice fish and good video


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> What pound test do you catch something like that on?


That fish came on 30 pound test Trilene Big Game solar green line.
Plenty big enough line when your drag works correctly  

It took a little while to land this fish and I got lots of advise while fighting it.  

When Mike said make the fish go that way I informed him that the fish was still going about anyplace it wanted  It was definately difficult for me to remain calm after I felt the weight and power of this fish. I wanted to remain focussed and not make any mistakes that would result in releasing him before I could lay my hands on him.










I can't say who was more tired after I released the fish (Me or the fish).
But I was content to be netman and cameraman for several hours.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Way to go on those awesome fish! Thanks for sharing the vids too! :B


----------

